# twin 125g update



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

EL FINITO!!!










finished the bottoms today and that was all she wrote.:welldone:










as i thought, the AC plywood didn't stain as well as i had liked. i should have stayed w/ the oak plywood. suprisingly, the trim didn't take the stain well either. but...good enough for me, and i'll know better next time.










it's actually not a stain, but a tinted weatherproofer. it will match the other furniture and has a very similiar tint to the pine stands u get at the pet stores.










a couple of shelves i made for food. i'll mount them to one side of each stand when i get them in the house. 

now...who's coming over to help me move these fat *********????


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

looks great,i really like the colour.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Looks great. Would be nice if my diy looked half as good.


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks guys. i'll keep posting the progress of the tank evolution in different threads.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll come over and help move them if you make me a couple in return. They look amazing porksnorkel, that's some job you've done there!


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

my 125g's made it onto the DIY stands today. 11 vertebrae were lost in the process.



















the stands kinda overpower the tanks don't they? at 37" they are almso twice the tank height. i'll have to do some extravagant aquascaping to keep the eye on the tanks.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

sweet


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

they're lovely,i would be estatic(sp) if i had two
tanks like that to aquascape and fill with fish.


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

maybe u should get higher tanks? that would bring the attention back...

other than that they are amazing


----------

